# SGH-I717UCLF5 OneClick Leak



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

*SGH-I717UCLF5 OneClick Leak*
*WARNING: This is an untested leak and it contains bootloaders, rootzwiki and its staff are not responsible for your actions*.

*Thanks to our anonymous source for another great leak!!*

*Download*
_(torrent, *don't mirror this file*, *link to this post instead*, _478C4F494FE1D8194C6BD7758C972351_)_

*Build.prop*


> # begin build properties
> # autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
> ro.build.id=IMM76D
> ro.build.display.id=IMM76D.UCLF5
> ...


----------



## Bbobarino (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome !!!! Can't tell u how much I appreciate what u do for the note better yet how much u do for ALL android community.


----------



## DAGr8 (Dec 21, 2011)

thx but ,, why only silly torrent tho ?


----------



## xstop (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you DG, ...and your patiences with XDA. I'll will be seeding.


----------



## id10terrordfw (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll be seeding @ 35mbps upload. Looking forward to flashing this.


----------



## addicted2088 (Feb 29, 2012)

DAGr8 said:


> thx but ,, why only silly torrent tho ?


The link next to the "File URL" text on the torrent page is a direct link to the file..


----------



## Gbutrico1223 (May 21, 2012)

does anyone know if this leak is bette than the last


----------



## id10terrordfw (Jan 30, 2012)

Gbutrico1223 said:


> does anyone know if this leak is bette than the last


I think it is. A little smoother and quicker, and easier on the battery. Some have reported some GPS issues, but I have yet to experience them.


----------



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

Is this a rom or an instant root tool?

Sent from my Fish Tank ⊙▁⊙


----------

